# Teen section



## villalad

*Teen section*​
Yes8650.59%No8449.41%


----------



## villalad

Ive looked on other boards found that a 14-19 section would be useful for young boybuilders. They do not need to think about roids etc at that age and could use just a solid advice.


----------



## shorty

don't post questions in the steriod section and you'll get good solid advice anyway ... so i say no need for it.


----------



## Tinytom

As long as the following rules apply

1. NO text speak

2. NO mentioning of the following phrases - Bruv, innit, safe, ting etc etc

3. NO threads asking why their willy is going hard all of a sudden

4. Give me your milk money every day.

LMAO

Probably a good idea.


----------



## TaintedSoul

True... the beginners section and diet section is a great place to start for youngsters looking to get into the gym lifestyle.

The only place steroids are discussed is in the Steroids section and no one here advocates teens doing steroids.


----------



## genesis

I was expecting much more when i opened this thread, i am very disapointed...


----------



## Lost Soul

Tinytom said:


> As long as the following rules apply
> 
> 1. NO text speak
> 
> 2. NO mentioning of the following phrases - Bruv, innit, safe, ting etc etc
> 
> 3. NO threads asking why their willy is going hard all of a sudden
> 
> 4. Give me your milk money every day.
> 
> LMAO
> 
> Probably a good idea.


5. People posting pictures or their idol Christiano Ronaldo are banned, located via IP and shot



avfcchris said:


> Ive looked on other boards found that a 14-19 section would be useful for young boybuilders. *They do not need to think about roids etc at that age* and could use just a solid advice.


and if they do there is always other sites which will support it :whistling:



genesis said:


> I was expecting much more when i opened this thread, i am very disapointed...


Don't you worry sir, im sure you will get to see many tits judging on bodybuilding.coms teen clientele


----------



## NB89

i can see it would be helpful, but can't really see the point.

its good in respect to younger memebrs encouraging one another compring aims and goals.

however, the relevant information can be found throughout the site and i find on here that people are willing to help anyone.

also, it could potentially attract perverts, i know it sounds far fetched, but it puts it on a plate if it is in one particular forum. i am not saying there are any on the site, but it could come up in search engines?


----------



## Iron19

all the relevant information for a teen should be in the beginners section if they are starting out, dont really need another section when all info they would need is available.


----------



## megatron

Most teens in the UK can't read now anyway..


----------



## chrisj22

megatron said:


> Most teens in the UK can't read now anyway..


haha....

I remember when you said on another thread a couple of months ago

'young people are gay'.

pmsl.....


----------



## squat_this

Can we agree to not change the board? There is no need for anything majorly new!


----------



## Guest

na i feel anything more than we got now is just separating the board too much


----------



## BigToby91

Think it's a killer idea!

Teen bodybuilding and older person bodybuilding (no offesne) has some differences, think it's a good idea.


----------



## Guest

Rubbish idea.

If you want that kind of thing go to bb.com........also about the no steriods thing it seems to me most of the teens here are on gear....just saying:whistling:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Lost Soul said:


> Don't you worry sir, im sure you will get to see many tits judging on bodybuilding.coms teen clientele


I'm off to sign up... Any links to favourite threads you want to share to get me started!!


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> Rubbish idea.
> 
> If you want that kind of thing go to bb.com........also about the no steriods thing it seems to me most of the teens here are on gear....just saying:whistling:


 :lol: STFU I kn0 wat im dng bl00d.

Y U h8t'n.

yes I would agree with you this has to be the most accepting board for teen drug use i have seen.

but anyway a teen section is just a terible idea, there hard enough to moderate on the standard forums imagine if they had there own club house... who in there right mind would want to mod that anyway???


----------



## fozyspilgrims

Sorry but i don't see the point, and i don't feel that the board needs changed that much, there has been a few good ideas but change for the sake of change isn't a good idea.


----------



## Lost Soul

TaintedSoul said:


> I'm off to sign up... Any links to favourite threads you want to share to get me started!!


First page gives you a clue as to the maturity level of these social spastics

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=108206811

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=108210521

This alone woud put me off having a 'popular' teen board

Then look at what dtermines reps

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=7304481

need I go on?


----------



## Wee G1436114539

F*ck no.


----------



## Guest

Lost Soul said:


> First page gives you a clue as to the maturity level of these social spastics
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=108206811
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=108210521
> 
> This alone woud put me off having a 'popular' teen board
> 
> Then look at what dtermines reps
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=7304481
> 
> need I go on?


I just read through all 3 of those threads.......................words escape me.

I change my mind yes please lets have a teen forum and the first topic will be " are you gay(no ****)" or "are you a virgin":lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Lost Soul said:


> First page gives you a clue as to the maturity level of these social spastics
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=108206811
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=108210521
> 
> This alone woud put me off having a 'popular' teen board
> 
> Then look at what dtermines reps
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=7304481
> 
> need I go on?


Yeah those are bad.


----------



## MXD

No teen board is needed imo


----------



## YoungGun

Bad idea i think, young lads would be possibly gettng bad advice off 16 and 17 year olds who think they have seen an done everything going. Also imo there would be a serious lack of experience in there if its just for teens.


----------



## noturbo

Yeah i think having the teens use the same parts of the board as everyone else is a good idea as it kind of forces them to be a little more mature and sensible, always a plus in my eyes. If you get a small comunity of kids with there own part of the board it would get rediculous with arguments and bitchyness


----------



## Howe

Don't think it needed, i got the information and advice from the other relavant section.


----------



## Lost Soul

better off having a forum for concerned parents who can gave their worries answered by sensible people and feedback quality info to their kids and maybe even join in with the hobby too.

loads of parents must be bricking it with little jonny whacking 8 dballz away each day at 17 and his 14 year old brother using every BSN product on the market.

be nice to ease the fears of parents by seasoned trainers and qualified fitness professionals

kids could join in but the threads would be initiated by parents and modded by our team here


----------



## Robsta

Great idea....

Can we have a section for truck drivers too, and one for dog owners and one for bald people and one for....hang on, I'll think of something that has no need on here to go with the others in a minute..

Why can't a concerned parent just post a question? why does it need a special sectiont that will probably get one hit a year....fcukin' pointless


----------



## Lost Soul

Robsta said:


> Great idea....
> 
> Can we have a section for truck drivers too, and one for dog owners and one for bald people and one for....hang on, I'll think of something that has no need on here to go with the others in a minute..
> 
> Why can't a concerned parent just post a question? why does it need a special sectiont that will probably get one hit a year....fcukin' pointless


Again, you miss the point. I suggested the teen section is sh1te but if there *has *to be one it would not be based on *their* issues but the issues of parents to bring some maturity to the forum.

I don't think the forum is a good idea, which i have stated. You seem to have missed that post and focused on one part that has branched off the original point

So, feel free to have a read back and see why I outlined the forum to be a bad idea then inject your humour into the thread with an applicable post that encompasses everything I have stated


----------



## Robsta

I don't need to read back, I replied to your post, you know the one where you say "be nice to ease the fears of parents"

So it's not a good idea then now is it...

You, mate want to make your mind up, good idea, bad idea what is it.

Or are you just getting your post count up and replying to everything for the sake of it??

As stated, I'm simply replying to your post. You know, the one you wrote stating

"better off having a forum for concerned parents who can gave their worries answered by sensible people and feedback quality info to their kids and maybe even join in with the hobby too"

Do you actually live in the real world. Oh you don't do you....sorry forgot


----------



## TaintedSoul

We got teens wanting a teen section.. naturals wanting a natural section.

Hey can I have a South African section for myself?


----------



## Robsta

Actually, I apologise LS...reading that back it sounds quite out of order...so my apologies....


----------



## Robsta

point still stands tho'


----------



## Blofeld

Robsta said:


> Great idea....
> 
> Can we have a section for *truck drivers* too, and one for *dog owners* and one for *bald people* and one for....hang on, I'll think of something that has no need on here to go with the others in a minute..
> 
> Why can't a concerned parent just post a question? why does it need a special sectiont that will probably get one hit a year....fcukin' pointless


Nice idea, but where do you post if you are a bald dog-owning truck driver?? :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Lost Soul

Robsta said:


> Actually, I apologise LS...reading that back it sounds quite out of order...so my apologies....


Thats fine mate, I have decided to avoid responding to your posts now on. I don't deem it to be beneficial to do so anymore


----------



## Robsta

No worries. But seeing as you post more than the rest of the board together, I daresay it willbe hard for me to avoid responding to yours...

As stated, I apologise the way it came across, but the point stands. It was a pointless post, which like quite a few of your posts, seemed to be there for the sake of it..


----------



## Robsta




----------



## Lost Soul

Robsta said:


> No worries. But seeing as you post more than the rest of the board together, I daresay it willbe hard for me to avoid responding to yours...
> 
> As stated, I apologise the way it came across, but the point stands. It was a pointless post, which like quite a few of your posts, seemed to be there for the sake of it..


Thats fine mate, I have decided to avoid responding to your posts now on. I don't deem it to be beneficial to do so anymore


----------



## SCJP

You two, get a room.


----------



## strongasanox

avfcchris said:


> Ive looked on other boards found that a 14-19 section would be useful for young boybuilders.* They do not need to think about roids etc at that age and could use just a solid advice*.


 *Boys of 11 using anabolic steroids to 'attract girls'*

By JAMES SLACK

Last updated at 11:51 30 November 2007


  Comments (2) 

   Add to My Stories 









Figures have revealed that 200,000 people in Britain have tried anabolic steroids

Children as young as 11 are using anabolic steroids so they can attract girls or raise their chances of getting in a boy band, experts warned yesterday.

The Advisory Council on the Misuse of Drugs said there was increasing evidence of youngsters injecting the bodybuilding drug, which can lead to rapid muscle growth. It came as they confirmed they are reviewing the legal status of ecstasy as well as cannabis.

A survey found one in every 200 11-to-16 year olds had tried steroids.

Committee member Lord Adebowale: "These are being used not just by athletes but by people who want to be in boy bands and get girls."

The advisory council will write to Home Secretary Jacqui Smith to warn about the trend, which can lead to long-term health problems for children ? including sterility, acne, liver tumours and the growth of breasts in boys.

"It can also make the testicles wither ? which is probably not what the users want," said Professor Sir Michael Rawlins, the chairman of the committee.

"Even more worrying, there is emerging evidence that anabolic steroids cause aggression.

"I am really very worried about that. I shall write to the Home Secretary explaining our very grave concerns about this."

They also fear a boom in use of the drug by athletes in the run-up to the 2012 Olympics. The figures revealed that 200,000 people in Britain have tried anabolic steroids, with 42,000 saying they had used them in the last year.


----------



## Guest

^^^Utter rubbish just more **** to try and demonise AAS.


----------



## Slamdog

Blofeld said:


> Nice idea, but where do you post if you are a bald dog-owning truck driver?? :tongue: :lol:


not in the same section as hirsute, pet free truck drivers....


----------



## strongasanox

Con said:


> ^^^Utter rubbish just more **** to try and demonise AAS.


i know, the article sounds like it was written by an eleven yr old


----------



## nathanlowe

I have read that article and just realised the reason i havent been getting into boybands.


----------



## oggy1992

im 16 an i dont think there would be any need for it. if you made a teen section then most of the BB with the knowledge wouldnt go on that section and you wouldnt get any information.


----------



## toxo

i dont think its a good idea as most teanagers it seems to me ignore any advice given to them.


----------



## Coady

I wouldnt bother with a teen section, I think it is better for the younger lads/ or girls, to interact with the more experienced people on the board, get better advice and generally act mature on the board, as text speak etc would be picked up on and commented on, in their/our own section text speak is used and alot of silly arguements seem to happen on boards where youth have their own section, usually moderated by youth. This could just bring a bad name about the board. My opinion obviously.


----------



## T_Woody

I voted yes, as i am in that age group, but theen i changed my mind. This is because, there isn't that many teens on here and bodybuilding isn't something i think you can seperate age groups with. I would prefere to be treated as an adult rather than "Stupid teen that isn't old enough to know anything" can of attitude


----------



## Hobbit JT

Im 17, and I feel there definitely is no need for a teen section. Everything you need to know is already available around the forums... if it isnt you just ask in a suitable section. By having a teen section random flaring is bound to happen...

I think a review section of supplements would be awesome.  With subfolders for all the different brands.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I'm gonna say no, it will be a pedos paradise (sw4matt)


----------



## Guest

Vince said:


> I'd say get rid of the teens so no need for a teen section :lol:


 PMSL! That would also get rid of 90% of stupid steriod comments:thumb:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Im 17 and think there isnt any point in having a teen section as teens can get as good quality advice from the already existing sections of the forums.


----------



## anabolic ant

...this will show who the peado's are...!!!!

think we need more grown ups here not loads of spotty gits throwing tantrums...ooops thats us already!!!!

i say no...no teens...well only the over 18,fit as fcuk pretty female versions!!!

ok i've had my paedo moment!!!!


----------



## GHS

Teens section would be pointless on this board because all the other teens would be envious of my amazing physique :lol:

I would be king of the teens :lol:

GHS


----------



## Guest

GHS said:


> Teens section would be pointless on this board because all the other teens would be envious of my amazing physique :lol:
> 
> I would be king of the teens :lol:
> 
> GHS


 :lol:Actually i think they would be envious of that 15/16 year old who posts in the pros/inspirations section that fvcker is doing well for him self contest wise. :beer: But they could be envious of your bird she does look nice:thumbup1:


----------



## GHS

Con said:


> :lol:Actually i think they would be envious of that 15/16 year old who posts in the pros/inspirations section that fvcker is doing well for him self contest wise. :beer: But they could be envious of your bird she does look nice:thumbup1:


 Dam I forgot about him........And AZ L that other 16 year old.......... :lol:

Jeese, seems I don't fit in anywhere :sad:

Thanks for the bird compliment.......Yours aint too bad either mate........Maybe we could have a "party" sometime :lol:

GHS


----------



## Guest

GHS said:


> Dam I forgot about him........And AZ L that other 16 year old.......... :lol:
> 
> Jeese, seems I don't fit in anywhere :sad:
> 
> Thanks for the bird compliment.......Yours aint too bad either mate........Maybe we could have a "party" sometime :lol:
> 
> GHS


 Hey if your ever over in the southern states we will see what we can do:thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## GHS

Con said:


> Hey if your ever over in the southern states we will see what we can do:thumbup1: :lol:


 You've got a deal........

Althout I'm not aloud into America so you'd have to look me up if your ever back in the Uk :lol:

GHS


----------



## The Bam

megatron said:


> Most teens in the UK can't read now anyway..


Ha Ha Ha :lol:


----------



## Joshua

On a related theme, I have often wondered what particular advantages & disadvantages a teen's physiology has on their bodybuilding strategy. I suspect that there are a considerable number of differences which are often overlooked - endocrine, metabolism, different sleep demands, etc. What can be done to maximise the anabolic effects of puberty?

There are also the more trivial matters facing teens due to life circumstances eg getting cheap protein sources, social impact of bodybuilding in school, dealing with parental woes of creatine, etc.

That said, I doubt whether a teen forum would end up discussing these sort of matters - maybe a thread or two would be more appropriate.

As far as logs/journals go, I would think that these would be better in with the rest of the journals, gaining comment from experienced bodybuilders. People tend to stumble when the blind lead the blind.

J


----------



## scot.r111

Robsta said:


> Great idea....
> 
> Can we have a section for truck drivers too, and one for dog owners and one for bald people and one for....hang on, I'll think of something that has no need on here to go with the others in a minute..
> 
> Why can't a concerned parent just post a question? why does it need a special sectiont that will probably get one hit a year....fcukin' pointless


I'm a 18 year old, bald, truck driver with a dog, super suggestion. Things are going my way at last, innit ayyye.


----------



## Dezw

Not necessary.


----------



## cellaratt

The poll would suggest that almost have of the voting member thought it was a good idea...That would suggest that it wasn't a bad idea and could serve it's purpose...There are sections dedicated to alot of differant aspects of this lifestyle and starting as a teen is one of them...There is a personnal care section that seldomly has questions but I have a good grasp on personnel care so can we do away with that section...I would rather help the youth than someone who doesn't know how to take care of their personnel hygeine...


----------



## Need-valid-info

i just turned 20, so fck a teen section lol


----------



## scot.r111

You rotter you... :tongue:


----------



## Tayyab

I think its actually quite a good idea.


----------



## Tommy10

...i can just hear the Mods now....." whose on teen duty?..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

there are quite a few teen sections on other websites.


----------



## BB73

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Lost Soul* 

First page gives you a clue as to the maturity level of these social spastics

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showth...hp?t=108206811

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showth...hp?t=108210521

This alone woud put me off having a 'popular' teen board

Then look at what dtermines reps

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=7304481

need I go on?

I just read through all 3 of those threads.......................words escape me.

I change my mind yes please lets have a teen forum and the first topic will be " are you gay(no ****)" or "are you a virgin":lol:

Although I'm not gay or a virgin, I am a gay virgin - does this count? :confused1:


----------



## MillionG

BB73 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lost Soul*
> 
> First page gives you a clue as to the maturity level of these social spastics
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showth...hp?t=108206811
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showth...hp?t=108210521
> 
> This alone woud put me off having a 'popular' teen board
> 
> Then look at what dtermines reps
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=7304481
> 
> need I go on?
> 
> I just read through all 3 of those threads.......................words escape me.
> 
> I change my mind yes please lets have a teen forum and the first topic will be " are you gay(no ****)" or "are you a virgin":lol:
> 
> *Although I'm not gay or a virgin, I am a gay virgin* - does this count? :confused1:


That makes sense if you think about it.

And.. who are social spastics? People on bb.com.. or Teens?


----------



## EssexMalRider

This subject was raised in 2008 and I dont think theres a teen section yet. Might be worth forgetting about it now, eh?

What do we all say. Let's have a vote:

A. Should we forget about having a teen section

B. Should we continue discussing it for the next 2 years

Press your voting buttons now!


----------



## Stooob

Already started a same thread a while back.

Only going to be spammed by NAPZ LADZ, lookin for the same old'.


----------



## tom0311

Don't need one, it will be abused by dickheads.


----------



## Drum

As long as it dont turn out like BB.com's 'teen misc' and general teen section...

That place is horrid and full of bitching little kids who 'call' each other out etc and use terms such as 'brahhh' and 'no ****'

Lmfao!


----------



## deeppurple

if its 18 year old + teenage girls getting their bangers out to show their 'progress' im well up for it.

im not a perve, im only 23....


----------



## SK-XO

Also no mentioning of nap 50's after just starting the gym :lol: !


----------



## Stooob

SK-XO said:


> Also no mentioning of nap 50's after just starting the gym :lol: !


hahahaha go on sk...

"been goin the gym few weeks..." lmao.


----------



## Lois_Lane

Ok ok......you have all twisted my arm. I will be the mod of this section guiding the youth towards a bigger and healthier tomorrow. Just call me Moses....


----------



## big_jim_87

ok just me but if a teen section is started i wouldnt bother going in ther as im not a teen and im sure many otheres would not bother too? if they post up in any of the training diet etc sections i will come across it and help all they have to do is state ther age and i will avoid the mention of gear but i dought i and many otheres will bother going in to a section that has no relavence to my self to help


----------



## dixie normus

age discrimination:confused1:. been on shoite yank sites recently?


----------



## deeppurple

hey teen section.

im 13 years old. recently a girl touched my peepee, and it dribbled a bit of white out of it and felt quite nice.

does this mean mr lovepipe has rabies?

yours in advance,

'''teen section is a silly idea'' Purple.


----------



## Raladoc

Im 18 and have been training for a couple of years and there are so many lads my age who dont have a jar of glue what to do in the gym its unbelieveable. We already have the training section and nutrition section for them to use but this section could just be for verification of diets/routines, and for them to post videos of proper form for experienced people to check over. As long as you have a mod to get rid off all the stupid threads it should be ok

Tom


----------



## dixie normus

deeppurple said:


> hey teen section.
> 
> im 13 years old. recently a girl touched my peepee, and it dribbled a bit of white out of it and felt quite nice.
> 
> does this mean mr lovepipe has rabies?
> 
> yours in advance,
> 
> '''teen section is a silly idea'' Purple.


You need to show it to the man at the public toilets. He's an expert in these matters.:laugh:


----------



## Nutz01

Wast of time if you ask me.

All the information is in the relevent sections, and if they can be ass'ed to get of the xbox or ps3, what they need to know is already here.

also a troll magnet.

we all know how easy it is to wind up a teenage keyboard warrior. Innit blud no wot i meen.

Would put more pressure on the mods as well


----------



## lolik

dont think there is any need for that.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Sounds like a recipe for where to go for bad advice or a peado's wet dream:

Young body builder (14 years old) posts: I'm not making any gains, I want gear, blah, blah, blah

'Young' body builder (40 years old) posts: Meet me for a 'training' session and I'll help you 'firm up'

:-0


----------



## Barker

Im 16, 17 in like 23 days or something, been working out on and off about a year or so.

I reckon this would be cool, but i can also see people saying us 'teens' arent allowed in other sections. Would just be cool to have a look at progress of people the same age as me and get to know people the same age as me interested in body building


----------



## jamiew691

Im a teen, would be good suppose but ive found out all I need to on this site just by asking questions and browsing posts!


----------



## 39005

dont see the point myself, teens can post already and ask for advise - they need advise from more mature members who would not be ****d to go in there and answer most of the time.

....unless they have some werthers originals and a puppy.


----------

